# la pétanque



## vina

Pourquoi on fait un cercle pour commencer è jouer au Pétanque?

Je voudrais la réponse au détail s`il vous plaît


----------



## zaby

Le cercle que l'on dessine délimite l'espace dans lequel le joueur qui va lancer sa boule peut se tenir (ses pieds ne doivent pas sortir du cercle).

Dis donc, tu as lu le lien internet que j'ai mis dans le sujet "cochonnet" ? c'était expliqué dedans   (là)

edit : pétanque est féminin donc c'est jouer "à la pétanque" pas "au pétanque"


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
Parce que, contrairement à la lyonnaise où les joueurs marchent pour prendre de l'élan, les joueurs de pétanque jouent les pieds joints, "les pieds tanqués". Pour bien marquer cette position des pieds et indiquer le point d'où ils doivent jouer, on trace un (petit) cercle sur le sol, juste à la taille des pieds joints!


----------



## vina

zaby said:
			
		

> Le cercle que l'on dessine délimite l'espace dans lequel le joueur qui va lancer sa boule peut se tenir (ses pieds ne doivent pas sortir du cercle).
> 
> Dis donc, tu as lu le lien internet que j'ai mis dans le sujet "cochonnet" ? c'était expliqué dedans   (là)
> 
> edit : pétanque est féminin donc c'est jouer "à la pétanque" pas "au pétanque"


 
Oui.J`ai lu le lien internet .Excusez - moi.Mais je voudrais aussi connaître la différence entre le tireur et le pointeur.Ce n`est pas indiqué sur le site


----------



## Vassilissa

c'est suivant la façon de lancer la boule : tu peux la lancer avec la main devant la boule (dos de la main vers le cochonnet) ou derrière la boule (paume de la main vers le cochonnet. pas évident à expliquer et pourtant si simple à montrer!

Tu tires ou tu pointes??


----------



## zaby

vina said:
			
		

> Oui.J`ai lu le lien internet .Excusez - moi.Mais je voudrais aussi connaître la différence entre le tireur et le pointeur.Ce n`est pas indiqué sur le site


 
Ce n'est pas grave, je plaisantais 
Le pointeur va chercher à placer sa boule le plus près possible du cochonnet alors que le tireur va lancer beaucoup plus fort, en visant une boule adverse pour la "dégommer", c'est à dire la faire partir loin du cochonnet.


----------



## Vassilissa

ah bon d'accord je me tais c'est pas du tout ce que je pensais...


----------



## zaby

Vassilissa said:
			
		

> ah bon d'accord je me tais c'est pas du tout ce que je pensais...


Je ne crois pas que ce soit lié à tirer/pointer mais c'est intéressant car il y a bien ces 2 façons de lancer la boule. 
Je viens de voir qu'on appelle _Jouer sous main_ la position où la paume est tournée vers le sol et _Main ouverte_ celle où la paume est vers le ciel.
(J'vais devenir experte de la pétanque moi  ça donne envie d'être en vacances pour s'entraîner )


----------



## vina

zaby said:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que ce soit lié à tirer/pointer mais c'est intéressant car il y a bien ces 2 façons de lancer la boule.
> Je viens de voir qu'on appelle _Jouer sous main_ la position où la paume est tournée vers le sol et _Main ouverte_ celle où la paume est vers le ciel.
> (J'vais devenir experte de la pétanque moi  ça donne envie d'être en vacances pour s'entraîner )


 
Vous êtes bien un expert de Pétanque  .
En fait j`écris un article de Pétanque . Je le termine maintenat par cette phrase:
- Quand toutes les boules sont lancées, chaque équipe gagne un point pour chaque boule plus près du cochonnet que la boule de l`adversaire la plus près du cochonnet.

Est ce que la construction de ma phrase est vraie ou non?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Pour ce qui est de tirer :
Il n'y a qu'une façon efficace : main sur la boule, on vise la boule à écarter et on lance la notre (vitesse importante = grande énergie cinétique) avec un mouvement rétrograde. Lorsque la boule tirée touche sa cible, le choc la ralentit brutalement et une grande partie de son énergie cinétique est transmise à la boule visée qui est projetée. Le mouvement rétrograde de la boule tirée va faire que, au contact du sol, son énergie de rotation va la freiner et que, comme il lui reste peu d'énergie cinétique, elle peut même, si le tir est bien fait, s'arrêter sur place, c'est un "carreau".
Pour ce qui est de pointer :
On peut pointer "en plombant" (terrain mou) en lançant la boule vers le haut (petite vitesse = faible énergie cinétique), la main par dessus pour lui donner un mouvement rétrograde, comme si on tirait. lorsque la boule touche le sol, elle est brutalement freinée par le contact du sol, freinage auquel s'ajoute l'inversion de rotation de la boule (rotation rétrograde -> rotation directe pour rouler), ce qui fait que, ayant une faible énergie cinétique, la boule roule très peu, voire pas du tout.
On peut pointer "à la roulette" (terrain dur), pour cela on lance la boule pas très loin avec la main par dessous, de sorte que son énergie de rotation l'accélère lorsqu'elle touche le sol, de sorte qu'elle roule beacoup plus loin que par l'efet vdu simple lancer.

Pour les mauvais joueurs, comme moi, on peut combiner en jouant "à la poussette", c'est à dire qu'on pointe de sorte que la boule touche une boule adverse en fin de course et la pousse plus loin du cochonnet


Et je mettrais plutôt "la boule adverse la plus proche du cochonnet"


----------



## barkley04

la peatanque se joue sur tout les terrains.
le cercle est appelé le rond à la pétanque et on le trace le premier car c'est la place ou les joueurs doivent tirer leurs boules de fer.


----------



## vina

vina said:
			
		

> Vous êtes bien un expert de Pétanque  .
> En fait j`écris un article de Pétanque . Je le termine maintenat par cette phrase:
> - Quand toutes les boules sont lancées, chaque équipe gagne un point pour chaque boule plus près du cochonnet que la boule de l`adversaire la plus près du cochonnet.
> 
> Est ce que la construction de ma phrase est vraie ou non?


 
Pourquoi est ce que ma question n`est pas répondue jusqu` a maintenant?


----------



## carolineR

Je dirais plutôt ceci :- Quand toutes les boules sont lancées, chaque équipe gagne un point en fonction de la position de chaque boule par rapport au cochonnet. Plus les boules d'une équipe sont proches du cochonnet, plus l'équipe marque de points.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

vina said:
			
		

> - Quand toutes les boules sont lancées, chaque équipe gagne un point pour chaque boule plus près du cochonnet que la boule de l`adversaire la plus près du cochonnet.
> 
> Est ce que la construction de ma phrase est vraie ou non?


La construction de la phrase n'est pas très bonne, mais surtout ce qui est dit est faux... 
A la fin d'une "mène" (quand toutes les boules sont lancées) il n'y a jamais qu'une seule équipe qui marque des points.
Par exemple, si l'équipe A a les deux boules les plus près du cochonnet (appelé aussi le "but"), l'équipe A marque 2 points. Si l'équipe B a toutes ses autres boules les plus près du cochonnet, elle ne marque absolument aucun point.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,


			
				vina said:
			
		

> _- Quand toutes les boules sont lancées, chaque équipe gagne un point pour chaque boule plus près du cochonnet que la boule de l`adversaire la plus près du cochonnet._
> 
> _Est ce que la construction de ma phrase est vraie ou non?_


 


			
				KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> La construction de la phrase n'est pas très bonne, mais surtout ce qui est dit est faux...
> A la fin d'une "mène" (quand toutes les boules sont lancées) il n'y a jamais qu'une seule équipe qui marque des points.
> Par exemple, si l'équipe A a les deux boules les plus près du cochonnet (appelé aussi le "but"), l'équipe A marque 2 points. Si l'équipe B a toutes ses autres boules les plus près du cochonnet, elle ne marque absolument aucun point.


 
Y'aurais pas un schmilblik quelque part ? ca ne serait pas "plus loin"? 

Moi je trouve que ce que propose vina est plutôt juste, à part que je proposerais "pour chaque boule plus proche du cochonnet que la boule adverse la plus proche du cochonnet"


----------



## barkley04

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> La construction de la phrase n'est pas très bonne, mais surtout ce qui est dit est faux...
> A la fin d'une "mène" (quand toutes les boules sont lancées) il n'y a jamais qu'une seule équipe qui marque des points.
> Par exemple, si l'équipe A a les deux boules les plus près du cochonnet (appelé aussi le "but"), l'équipe A marque 2 points. Si l'équipe B a toutes ses autres boules les plus près du cochonnet, elle ne marque absolument aucun point.


c'est juste kARINE, Bravo!!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Y'aurais pas un schmilblik quelque part ? ca ne serait pas "plus loin"?
> 
> Moi je trouve que ce que propose vina est plutôt juste, à part que je proposerais "pour chaque boule plus proche du cochonnet que la boule adverse la plus proche du cochonnet"


Non, aucun schmilblik. 
Il n'y a *qu'une seule équipe* qui marque des points dans une mène.
Je ne peux pas être plus claire. Ce qui me gênait dans ce que Vina disait c'est son "chaque équipe".
J'ai illustré ici (*) mes propos : l'équipe bleue a beau avoir beaucoup plus de boules plus proches du cochonnet (point rouge) que l'équipe verte, seule l'équipe verte marquera deux points dans cette mène et la bleue marquera zéro point. Car l'équipe verte "tient" le point (par deux fois même).
N.B. : les boules sont numérotées, de la plus près du cochonnet (1) à la plus éloignée (12).
(*) cliquez sur "skip to the end" pour plus de rapidité.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir Karine,
Je comprends ce que tu veux dire mais, si tu fais attention, tu verras que ce que vina a écrit est exact. "_Chaque équipe marque autant de points qu'elle a de boules plus proches du cochonnet que la boule adverse la plus proche du cochonnet_"
-> vina a bien écrit "_chaque équipe_", mais une seule équipe a au moins une boule plus proche du cochonnet que toutes les boules de l'équipe adverse, c'est celle qui a la boule la plus proche du cochonnet, et, selon vina, c'est cette équipe seule qui marquera des points. Et, si on considère la boule adverse la plus proche du cochonnet, toujours selon vina, toutes les boules de l'équipe gagnante plus proche du cochonnet que celle-ci compteront pour un point!
Non ?


----------



## vina

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> La construction de la phrase n'est pas très bonne, mais surtout ce qui est dit est faux...
> A la fin d'une "mène" (quand toutes les boules sont lancées) il n'y a jamais qu'une seule équipe qui marque des points.
> Par exemple, si l'équipe A a les deux boules les plus près du cochonnet (appelé aussi le "but"), l'équipe A marque 2 points. Si l'équipe B a toutes ses autres boules les plus près du cochonnet, elle ne marque absolument aucun point.


 
Si les deux boules les plus près du cochonnet ne sont pas à la même équipe , quel est l`équipe gagnante? c`est à dire que ( selon votre dessin) si la boule numéro *1* est une des boules de l`équipe *A*, et la boule numéro *2* est une des boules de l`équipe *B*, Quel est l`équipe gagnante?


----------



## zaby

vina said:
			
		

> Si les deux boules les plus près du cochonnet ne sont pas à la même équipe , quel est l`équipe gagnante? c`est à dire que ( selon votre dessin) si la boule numéro *1* est une des boules de l`équipe *A*, et la boule numéro *2* est une des boules de l`équipe *B*, Quel est l`équipe gagnante?



Dans ce cas l'équipe A gagne et marque 1 point (car une seule de leurs boules est plus proche du cochonnet que les boules adverses).


----------



## LV4-26

C'est à cause de _chaque_ que KaRiNe a été amenée à penser que vina faisait erreur. Je reconnais que ce _chaque _peut être légèrement ambigu et laisser penser que chacune des deux équipes peut marquer des points dans la même mène.

On pourrait formuler cela autrement en disant : _l'équipe gagnante marque autant de points que..._
mais j'ai peur que cela suscite une autre ambiguité : une mène ne se "gagne" pas, c'est la partie qui se gagne.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je voudrais adresser mes félicitations à vina qui a réussi à décrire les règles du jeu de manière exacte. Or on sait à quel point c'est un exercice difficile. Bien sûr, la compréhension de la phrase demande beaucoup de concentration   mais n'est-ce pas toujours le cas à chaque fois que l'on essaie de décrire les règles d'un jeu sans recourir à des schémas ?


----------



## Lullu

vina said:
			
		

> Vous êtes bien un expert de Pétanque  .
> En fait j`écris un article de Pétanque . Je le termine maintenat par cette phrase:
> - Quand toutes les boules sont lancées, chaque équipe gagne un point pour chaque boule plus près du cochonnet que la boule de l`adversaire la plus près du cochonnet.
> 
> Est ce que la construction de ma phrase est vraie ou non?


 

Une fois toutes les boules du jeu lancées, l'équipe qui a la boule la plus proche du cochonnet l'emporte. Ensuite, toutes les boules, de cette même équipe qui se trouvent près du cochonnet mais avant la première boule de l'aversaire lui (à l'équipe gagnante biensûr car une seule équipe gagne des points à chaque manche) fait marquer un point.

Est-ce clair ?!! Peut-être un peu tiré par les cheveux ?!


----------



## LV4-26

En tous cas, merci à KaRiNe pour son dessin, cela permet à tout le monde (même à ceux qui connaissent déjà les règles) d'y voir beaucoup plus clair. Comme je le suggérais plus haut, il est dommage que, la plupart des temps, les explications fournies avec les jeux de sociétés ou même les modes d'emplois d'appareillages n'en comportent pas plus. C'est typiquement le genre de cas où les mots sont redoutablement inefficaces.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> On pourrait formuler cela autrement en disant : _l'équipe gagnante marque autant de points que..._
> mais j'ai peur que cela suscite une autre ambiguité : une mène ne se "gagne" pas, c'est la partie qui se gagne.


L'équipe qui remporte la mène ?
Vina, tu peux aussi aller faire un tour sur un site officiel de la fédération de pétanque. 
Même sur le Wiki, on trouve quelque chose de très compréhensible :


			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> Lorsque l'ensemble des boules sont lancées, on comptabilise toutes les boules d'une équipe qui se trouvent plus près du but que la plus proche des boules adverses.


----------



## LV4-26

Ah oui ! Ce n'est presque plus du tout abscons. 
En fait, c'est exactement comme la grammaire ou la linguistique : il ne faut pas trop compter sur la lecture des règles pour apprendre. Ça ne paraît limpide qu'à ceux qui savent déjà jouer/parler .


----------

